# Best place to get sterile 10 ml vials



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Feb 25, 2012)

I used the search function, but wanted some other ideas as well.

I need to store and reconsitute HCG.

Thanks for suggestions


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 25, 2012)

Medical Supplies, Lab Supplies | Med Lab Supply


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 25, 2012)

eBay is pretty cheap too...

10ml sterile vials | eBay


----------



## carterwburke (Feb 26, 2012)

If med lab supply is still out of stock like they were the last time I was in need. Try Le Melange LLC.


----------



## rage racing (Feb 26, 2012)

I get them from Direct Line.


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Mar 3, 2012)

thx for the replies


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 3, 2012)

You can also use

Miller Analytical - Sterile Serum Vials


----------



## Lordsks (Mar 3, 2012)

10ml for hcg? get smaller vials.


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Mar 4, 2012)

Lordsks said:


> 10ml for hcg? get smaller vials.


 

just going by what i researched, but I will look for the 5mls next time around. thanks for the suggestion


----------



## custom (Mar 4, 2012)

www.gpzservices.com


----------



## carterwburke (Mar 4, 2012)

My HCG comes in a 10ml vial along with 30ml bottle of bac water. Not sure why they send the extra water but I save it to reconstitute melanotan. The HCG powder vial holds 10,000iu so 10ml water gives me 1000iu/ml. I run HCG year round as part of my TRT at a dose of 250iu EOD. At this dose 10,000iu will last 80 days. The problem is that after reconstituted HCG begins to lose potency after 30 days in the fridge. My fix for this is to draw the majority of my doses into insulin syringes along with a little air and then freeze. Hope this helps with what your trying to accomplish.


----------

